# Gamma Oryzanol



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

I started taking Gamma Oryzanol about a week ago. It is a natural supplement made from rice bran. While I haven't experienced noticable changes, I believe that it can help with my anxiety.

I remember reading an article online that Gamma Oryzanol helps anixety and helps make you calmer. Since this is a natural supplement, I recommend it to everyone who is looking for a healthy supplement to help them improve anxiety.


----------

